# passage à vide



## eddu2010

Salut ! Puteţi să îmi daţi o expresie potrivită pentru expresia franţuzească *<<passage à vide>> ??  *Fraza este următoarea : Mais non, simple passage à vide. 
Mulţumesc anticipat !


----------



## farscape

Poate că ar fi bine să încerci direct pe forumul de franceză - se pare ca  specialiştii în franceză sunt în vacanţă 

Best,


----------



## hersko1

Bună,
In franceză "passage à vide" = o perioadă în care lucrurile nu merg foarte bine, o fază proastă...
Se poate spune aşadar :
"un passage à vide professionnel" = persoana nu prea are de lucru
"un passage à vide sentimental" = persoana nu găseşte perechia potrivită.


----------



## Ottilie

hersko1 said:


> Bună,
> In franceză "passage à vide" = o perioadă în care lucrurile nu merg foarte bine, o fază proastă...
> Se poate spune aşadar :
> "un passage à vide professionnel" = persoana nu prea are de lucru
> "un passage à vide sentimental" = persoana nu găseşte perech*i**e*a potrivită.


  Vreau să corectez. Se scrie perechea ,nu perechia(deşi,într-adevăr aşa se pronunţă).


----------



## hersko1

Mulţumesc Ottilie.


----------



## farscape

hersko1 said:


> Bună,
> In franceză "passage à vide" = o perioadă în care lucrurile nu merg foarte bine, o fază proastă...
> Se poate spune aşadar :
> "un passage à vide professionnel" = persoana nu prea are de lucru
> "un passage à vide sentimental" = persoana nu găseşte perechia potrivită.



Nu pare a fi la fel de categorică ca expresia din engleză (nu spun că  sunt echivalente, doar încerc să înţeleg mai bine) - to go blank:

- my mind went blank (m-am blocat)
- the screen went blank (a disparut imaginea de pe ecran/monitor)

Later,


----------



## hersko1

Bună Farscape,
Acest "passage à vide" nu are deloc acelaşi sens ca "blank".
Un "passage à vide" poate dura şi ani de zile.
In română, aş zice "calm absolut".
Ex. : "din punctul de vedere profesional ? Calm absolut, nu mai am serviciu de 6 luni de zile."


----------



## farscape

Interesant, mersi frumos, hersko.

TTFN,


----------



## irinet

Si totusi daca ne gandim la 'pasaj', culoar - se pare ca aici ar fi temporal -, atunci ar trebui sa nu fie de lunga durata, nu? 'Ani de zile' mi se pare cam mult. It's more like, "I am in a bad shape...".


----------

